
Ask HN: Is your company responding rationally to the Corona Virus threat? - kordlessagain
My wife&#x27;s company, based in SF, has their President based in Dallas, Texas. He&#x27;s saying that he doesn&#x27;t want to shut the office in SF down until there are 1,000 cases being reported in SF. I think this is a huge mistake due to the fact that many in SF must take public transportation (BART ewww), and it scares me given I&#x27;m a bit older than the rest of you. What do y&#x27;all think?
======
blarghhh
Very early on, WFH guidance world wide, no visitors to any offices, all
interviews made 100% remote, all business travel cancelled, all offsites
cancelled, specific offices closed based on high risk areas and/or people
having/potentially having it.

The '1000' seems a bit silly and arbitrary tbh...

------
2rsf
Define rationally... my country's officials (Sweden) sees it differently than
my bosses.

International travel is canceled, hand disinfectants everywhere, some key
personnel was split between our 2 large offices, WFH was and is still a valid
option for many, big assemblies and meeting all canceled or broken down to
smaller audiences.

------
photonios
Very rational.

I am in Romania. We have about 40 cases as of today country-wide. About a week
ago we were all told to stay home at the slighest symptons or having
travelled.

A big conference set to take place was cancelled already about two weeks ago
and all business travel has been suspended for the last two weeks.

Yesterday we were all told to not come to the office unless absolutely
necessary. So, we're all working from home until we hear otherwise.

Not a big deal for most of us. The local branch is relatively small (<100
people) and consists of mostly software engineers. We communicate daily with
other branches around the world, so working remotely has never really been a
problem.

Company also pays for private healthcare and we all received flu shots two
months ago on company costs. Not that those help against COVID-19, but hey,
it's something.

------
Jugurtha
I live in Algiers, Algeria. We have about 20 declared cases in the country.

As a company, we didn't want to take a risk, especially that we don't know
much about this so we're working from home.. We send employees home if they're
tired or have the flu, or a headache and we're not going to be reckless with
this, especially that some employees take the train/bus/subway.

We used to have regular business meetings in Paris, and we stopped that, too.

------
muzani
When the infection first made news, the management brought it up earlier,
canceled all business flights, bought masks and antiseptic for everyone here.
The office isn't accessible with public transport.

We're still coming to office, bosses gossip about COVID-19 daily (we literally
added updates to the about menu on our app). But it's still in control where I
live, only around 129 cases nationwide, supposedly slowing down.

------
say_it_as_it_is
Your wife's company president only needs to know about 1 successful lawsuit
against an employer for putting a company's profit interests before the safety
of its employees. That kind of news is going to make bigger waves than the
Corona Virus itself.

~~~
2rsf
I suppose that as long as he is following government/official organizations
recommendations then he should be fine

------
AwesomeFaic
For the most part. Travel restrictions, no conferences, WFH preparations, etc.
From a policy standpoint, we're alright. Have we considered what to do if our
offshore contractors get quarantined and can't WFH? Not so much.

